# Will a "Classic" Kitchenaid mixing bowl fit on my Artisan Kitchenaid?



## maria yoder (Oct 9, 2012)

I busted my glass mixing bowl that fit on my Artisan Kitchenaid mixer.   I see a good deal for 2 used bowls that fit on the "classic" kitchenaid. Does anyone know if the base is the same size so they will fit?   I know the classic is an 8 cup instead of a 9 cup and doesn't have the handle but I hate to spend so much on a new one just for the handle. Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Everything I can find on the Artisan Kitchenaid says it is a five (5) quart (20 cups) bowl. Here's a link http://www.target.com/p/kitchenaid-...prodSlot=dlp_medium_1_9&term=kitchenaid mixer


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.kitchenaid.com.au/au/my-kitchen-aid/faq

I am not much of a reader learner (more of a see one, do one, teach one) but from what I can see the answer is yes, but it will not attach.

Contact one of the very helpful ladies that make up KA's customer service department.

Good luck and let us know the real answer, lol.

mimi


----------

